# Minnows near Somerville



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

Where can you buy minnows near Lake Somerville? What's the going price these days?

I know Overlook Marina sells them but who else? And price?

Saw a sign on a place on 36 near Tomelson Creek Rd north of Brenham but the place didn't look like it was open.

Thanks


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

The store at the turn off on Hwy 36 is one or it's the marina on lake (I had paid $2 but I think they went up to $3 doz) (need to recover their loss from flood). Unless there is something in Somerville itself. The place on 36 you mention is to best of my knowledge is commercial stocking.


----------



## tlt_tamu (Apr 17, 2013)

Slammin 4 gas station on 36 in Lyons has good minnows. Its been a few months but I think $2-$3 a dozen seems about right. Other than that it is Overlook Park. Big Creek marina flooded twice last year and I don't think they will try to repair again


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Go to the Bait Barn in Bryan on 21 south of hwy 6 and you can get pound for $12. Plan on picking up 4 lbs this Friday.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Correction- 21 west of Hwy 6!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Bait barn in Bryan has the best prices for the quality of minnows. Overlook sells them for $3 per Doz for the little bity ones. Bait barn sells their Medium ones for the same price per dozen. They also sell minnows (S,M,L,XL) by the pound, as well as goldfish, perch, black salties. Good folks over there. I do business there pretty often


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Bought 2 lbs at BB last Friday. Med which were actually large and got 8-10 dozen in each bag. Will look at the small this week since you get over 12 dozen per lb normally.


----------

